# Muscle Physiology ? Oh Those Crazy Muscles!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

When the average person takes a look at a bodybuilder all he sees is a series of lumps and bumps of varying shapes and sizes. Upon inspection he may find these odd protrusions to be fascinating, cool, or perhaps grotesquemaybe even a little intimidating. But little does he know how complex and intricate all these [...]

*Read More...*


----------

